# Anyone Receive any World Card Bonus Points yet?



## dlagrua (Oct 30, 2015)

Took the plunge and purchased the AGR BOA World Card before our Chase AGR card ended. . Bonus is 20,000 points if we spent $1000 within the first 90 days. We met this threshold a few weeks ago, paid for the entire charges but haven't seen the bonus points as yet.

Just out of curiosity, has any BOA card member seen eitther the 12,000 or 20,000 bonus points added to their account ? .


----------



## jis (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes I have received it.


----------



## blondninja (Oct 31, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## Jim G. (Oct 31, 2015)

Promptly received it last month.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Oct 31, 2015)

I received my 12,000 bonus points within a day of my October statement along with the points for the normal billing. If you have a statement totalling over $1000 and have not received your bonus plus regular points from that statement, I suggest you may not have your AGR number associated with the BoA card. I would call BoA to be sure your correct AGR number is associated with the card. Second way to check is to see if the points awarded were printed on your statement either paper or on line. Of course the points will be shown on your AGR account if posted.


----------



## Eris (Oct 31, 2015)

Note that the $79 annual fee does not count toward the $1000, so if you were close and only went over $1000 because of the fee, then the bonus points wouldn't apply yet. Were your regular spending points credited?


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 1, 2015)

I got mine.

FYI, you can always ask for a specific billing date. I asked for one a few days after my SS check arrives rather than accepting the default date. It coincidentally gave me a bonus in that I would have gotten my first bill too early to qualify so would have had to wait for the second one before hitting the 1K.


----------



## dlagrua (Nov 17, 2015)

The 20,000 points were finally posted to my account a few days ago. That was the second billing cycle but along with my purchase points they are there. BOA is doing a credible job overall.


----------



## abcnews (Nov 20, 2015)

They have been very fast at adding the bonus. My wife and I have both received our 20,000 points.


----------



## City of Miami (Nov 20, 2015)

Has anyone received points from Chase for that last partial billing cycle that ended 9/30? I have not. For me it was 9/13-9/30.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 20, 2015)

City of Miami said:


> Has anyone received points from Chase for that last partial billing cycle that ended 9/30? I have not. For me it was 9/13-9/30.


I received my last Chase Points from the AGR Card ( 200, my last spend with that Card) on 10/03.

Have you called AGR and Chase, and if so,are you caught in a Catch 22 situation?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 21, 2015)

City of Miami said:


> Has anyone received points from Chase for that last partial billing cycle that ended 9/30? I have not. For me it was 9/13-9/30.


I received AGR points for the last part of Sept except for purchase made on 9/30 but did not post till 10/1. I was not happy about that since I had a large purchase on 9/30. They know the purchases were made on 9/30 as they show the transaction dates but would not give me the points as AGR points.


----------



## TraneMan (Nov 21, 2015)

Mine posted right away.


----------



## willem (Nov 22, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I received AGR points for the last part of Sept except for purchase made on 9/30 but did not post till 10/1. I was not happy about that since I had a large purchase on 9/30. They know the purchases were made on 9/30 as they show the transaction dates but would not give me the points as AGR points.


Ouch. I would be really annoyed if I followed the guidelines that Chase and AGR laid out, and then got burned like that. Posting date is certainly much more under Chase's control than yours.


----------



## Bigval109 (Dec 2, 2015)

I have received my points (20,000) already.


----------



## KayBee (Dec 10, 2015)

My points showed up today!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 10, 2015)

I haven't gotten my Sign up Bonus Points yet even though I've received the points into my account from the first three months statements!( I met the required $1,000 spend )

Guess I'll give BOA a call tomorrow!


----------



## City of Miami (Dec 11, 2015)

12K points posted into my account a couple of days ago. My billing cycle ends on the 8th. This was the end of the second billing cycle - it took me 2 to hit $1K.

Haven't there only been 2 billing cycles since BofA began?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 11, 2015)

City of Miami said:


> 12K points posted into my account a couple of days ago. My billing cycle ends on the 8th. This was the end of the second billing cycle - it took me 2 to hit $1K.
> 
> Haven't there only been 2 billing cycles since BofA began?


Only 2 full billing cycles. I have 3 bills (last one today). The first one was a very short cycle - like 6 days.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Dec 11, 2015)

My billing cycle end on the 9th and my points posted to AGR on the 10th. In fact, the points posted to AGR a full day before my on line PDF invoice from BOA was ready to view.


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 11, 2015)

My wife and I each received our 20K in the past few weeks.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 11, 2015)

I've received my BOA bonus points, along with all the other points! 

I never got my Chase points for September!  They wanted to give me the 93 Freedom (or whatever they're called) that I earned in October. (My cable bill is automatically charged, and it did not get changed in time.) BTW - I never received the Freedom card - so I just cancelled it.


----------



## City of Miami (Dec 11, 2015)

On my AGR account the September Chase points were labeled 'adjustment.' It took me awhile to realize that's what it was, but it was the correct number of points.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thinking about getting no fee card, mostly for bonus and rebate on used points. Anyone know if you have to have the card when reserving train to get the 5% rebate, or just when traveling. Do not have card now, had Chase card, will make rezzie in a week, but not travel until August. Will have card by then.....


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 15, 2016)

tonys96 said:


> Thinking about getting no fee card, mostly for bonus and rebate on used points. Anyone know if you have to have the card when reserving train to get the 5% rebate, or just when traveling. Do not have card now, had Chase card, will make rezzie in a week, but not travel until August. Will have card by then.....


Rebate occurs when the points redemption is made. You need the card when you make the reservation to get the rebate.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 15, 2016)

PRR 60 said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking about getting no fee card, mostly for bonus and rebate on used points. Anyone know if you have to have the card when reserving train to get the 5% rebate, or just when traveling. Do not have card now, had Chase card, will make rezzie in a week, but not travel until August. Will have card by then.....
> ...


Ok....applied for no fee card and was approved online. Says card to arrive in 7-10 days. Will make rezzie on jan 23. Hopefully card will arrive by then..... Think I will need card in hand when making rezzie?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 15, 2016)

BOA sent out notifications with the new CC # once approved before receiving the card during the original offering Tony.

Are they still offering the 20,000 Point Bonus and the other Amtrak perks now???

I just made an AGR rez for next Oct. for the Gathering and the AGR Agent told me that the fact I had the Card was in my profile, so I automatically received the 5% Rebate.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 15, 2016)

They did not give me a number, only acceptance notice and credit limit. Site still shows same bonus.....


----------

